# List KVM Providers with IPv6 and a few extras



## tonyg (Nov 8, 2014)

Looking for KVM providers with these minimun specs:

RAM: 256MB
CPU: 3ghz+
No CPU Throttling
IPv4 + IPv6
Central or East Coast USA
$5 - $7 month

I would like to hear of any other providers out there I might have missed.

The providers below I currently use and meet the criteria:
Hostigation
RamHost
RamNode
BuyVM
Vultr

Tested but not meeting the criteria:
Digital Ocean - less than 3ghz cpu
INIZ                - they throttle the cpu to 50%
Crisic              - they throttle the cpu to 50%
Quadranet     - less than 3ghz cpu

Any additions?

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## MannDude (Nov 8, 2014)

Check out AnyNode. They're a solid provider that doesn't get as much love as they should. I'm not for sure about your other requirements, but they have KVM and IPv6.

@scv, what about his other needs?


----------



## tonyg (Nov 8, 2014)

@MannDude I contacted them about 3 weeks ago and never heard back from them.

I contacted them due to you actually mentioning them in another post but, yes, never heard back from them.


----------



## Munzy (Nov 8, 2014)

Catalyst

@ryanarp


----------



## Francisco (Nov 8, 2014)

tonyg said:


> @MannDude I contacted them about 3 weeks ago and never heard back from them.
> 
> I contacted them due to you actually mentioning them in another post but, yes, never heard back from them.


@scv is the owner  He's been crazy busy as of late from what I see on IRC.

Francisco


----------



## scv (Nov 8, 2014)

tonyg said:


> @MannDude I contacted them about 3 weeks ago and never heard back from them.
> 
> I contacted them due to you actually mentioning them in another post but, yes, never heard back from them.


Hey @tonyg, what medium did you try to contact us through? I don't have any unanswered inquiries, so I'd like to see where the disconnect is.

Unfortunately our KVM doesn't meet the requirement - we don't offer any CPUs over 3 GHz at this time.


----------



## tonyg (Nov 8, 2014)

@svc what is the reported cpu speed?

I did the contact on your site with ticket #425801.


----------



## ryanarp (Nov 8, 2014)

Munzy said:


> Catalyst
> 
> @ryanarp


Only in Dallas at the moment. Still waiting on Seattle to catch up.


----------



## Coastercraze (Nov 8, 2014)

ryanarp said:


> Only in Dallas at the moment. Still waiting on Seattle to catch up.


Dallas is central-ish.


----------



## tonyg (Nov 9, 2014)

@ryanarp the description of the plans on your site make no mention of IPv6 or the cpu speed.

Do all the plans in Dallas feature IPv6?

CPU speed above 3ghz?

Is there a specific link for the order?

Thanks


----------



## scv (Nov 10, 2014)

tonyg said:


> @svc what is the reported cpu speed?
> 
> I did the contact on your site with ticket #425801.


CPU speed is 2.27GHz, à la Xeon L5520. We do have nodes with X5550 CPUs as well, which still come up short at 2.67GHz.

I see the ticket, looks like it was closed with no response. My apologies on not getting a reply back to you.


----------



## ryanarp (Nov 10, 2014)

tonyg said:


> @ryanarp the description of the plans on your site make no mention of IPv6 or the cpu speed.
> 
> Do all the plans in Dallas feature IPv6?
> 
> ...


We use E5-2620 which is detailed on the page (Correction was detailed on the page). All plans come with IPV6 upon request. We hate the performance of IPV6, so only issue when someone wants IPV6 routes used on their VPS. Links are all on the website. I will need to add the information back about our nodes being all Dual E5-2620 (2.00GHz) with redundant power and Hardware Raid 10.


----------



## tonyg (Nov 10, 2014)

scv said:


> CPU speed is 2.27GHz, à la Xeon L5520. We do have nodes with X5550 CPUs as well, which still come up short at 2.67GHz.
> 
> I see the ticket, looks like it was closed with no response. My apologies on not getting a reply back to you.


@scv What do I need to do to make sure I get one of the X5550 CPUs during signup?

Ah, don't worry about the sales ticket, not a big deal.


----------



## scv (Nov 11, 2014)

@tonyg - Just make a note of the requirement in the order and we'll make sure you're provisioned on the correct type of node.


----------



## tonyg (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks @scv, I'll order in the next couple of days.


----------



## tonyg (Nov 14, 2014)

@scv apparently this forum is the best place to contact you.

I placed an order 24hrs ago and have yet to hear back from you with the VM activation.

Honestly, at this point please just reimburse my payment. I'll PM the order number.


----------

